# can Goats and PotBelly pigs live together?



## Bedste

Can you raise Goats and Pot Belly Pigs together in the same space?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

They have before.  We tossed 2 older PB sows in with a friends goats for a couple months and they were all fine.  Takes the right mix of pigs and goats though. Also if you have limited pasture the pigs will root ALL of it up.


----------



## elevan

I wouldn't.  I had to put down one of our pots for seriously injuring a full grown horse...the injury would have been fatal to a goat.  There are no less than 3 posts on here where a pot has injured another animal sometimes fatally.


----------



## drdoolittle

I agree with elevan.  I have 3 pots, and when I first got them I kept them with my goats-----2 ND wethers and 3 pygmy does.  They got along o.k., but the pots basically took over the goat shed at night, and sometimes the goats would just stand around the door of their shed like they weren't sure what to do.  It also makes feeding time a pain!  I think it's better not to take a chance that something might happen------I was constantly worried about my goats.  Sometimes the goats would butt the pigs, and that's not good either.


----------



## Susyr22

We raise and breed Pot belly's. And have around 14 of them.I wouldn't suggest letting them live in the same area. They can mingle in the same pen once in awhile but its never a good idea for them to actually live together
 We had a male almost kill a Ewe because he weighed over 100 pounds and would mount everything. The pigs also get goofy when a doe or ewe comes into heat and will nip at them. Pigs can be very aggressive!


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats can get salmonella from pigs.


----------



## Bedste

OMG that is horrible


----------



## rittert3

Wow I think the zoos around here should read this thread. most of their petting zoos consist of a bunch of pygmys, NDs, Dorpers, and Jacobs with 1 or 2 Pot-bellies thrown in for variety. I havn't ever quite trusted pot-bellies temperments my self and I think thats why I'm not a big fan of them.


----------



## elevan

A pig is a pig and pot bellies are pigs.  So if it applies to swine - it applies to PBP.


----------



## pattersonb39

Bedste said:


> Can you raise Goats and Pot Belly Pigs together in the same space?


It depends on the size of the pig. I attempted this and a small buckling tried to play and the pig charged and killed the buckling!


----------



## drdoolittle

Don't do it.  I have raised PBP and Nigerian Dwarf goats---pigs are too tempermental and unpredictable.  I am now down to one PBP--a castrated male I bottle-raised.  I.would trust him, but only for maybe a few hours a day----but definately.not with young kids,  you just never know what could happen.


----------



## taylorm17

WOW, these stories are awful, but I guess I can see it. I looked into getting a PBP, but they were too big for us and I did read that they are very unpredictable, and aggressive sometimes.


----------

